# Форум для размышляющих > Смерть >  Суицыд,куда попадает душа?

## kot07

Почему суицыд считается большим грехом,куда попадает душа при суицыде ?что там после смерти?

----------


## Aare

После суицида лично ты попадёшь на урок русского и литературы, который будет длиться вечность. Ну или пока не выучишь орфографию и пунктуацию.

----------


## rasty82

> Почему суицыд считается большим грехом,куда попадает душа при суицыде ?что там после смерти?


 Суицид считается большим грехом, потому что препятствует продолжению человеческого рода. Кроме того это, по факту, убийство человека. 
Куда попадает душа после суицида Вам уже пояснили  :Smile: 
А вот что там после смерти - вопрос сложный. Дело в том, что проверить что там после смерти - дело нехитрое. Проблема потом достоверно доказать это живым.
Поэтому - не знает никто. Оттого и существуют разные религии, потому что все думают что же после смерти, но никто достоверно этого не знает.

----------


## EnergyCOREs

*Aare*, жжошь, где здесь лайк ставить? 
_ps: у меня по русскому пятерка, все ошибки запланированы. =)_

----------


## Человек из будущего

> Почему суицыд считается большим грехом,куда попадает душа при суицыде ?что там после смерти?


 Потому что убивать людей или самого себя, как автономный интеллектуальный источник разума на земле запрещено. Убивать людей защищая себя, семью родину грехом не считается. Но вот убивать просто так считается грехом, религию тоже придумали не глупые люди, и если на человека нельзя подействовать путем закона физического, государственного, морального, придумали закон духовный, который будет упреждать и удерживать неокрепшие умы от самоустранения и других вредных для человека действий и поступков. После смерти если вы не выполнили задачи возложенные на вас в данном воплощении, вас снова вернут на землю, не сомневайтесь, вы получите новое тело и новую чистую память и будете проходить всё с начала, но под другим соусом. Вы же не думаете что вас сюда зря определили и у Создателя вы не стоите на учете? Если он каждый атом во вселенной посчитал, не мог ли он оставить вашу душу без внимания?  Советую не торопиться с решением, подумайте какую пользу вы можете принести этому миру, не взваливайте на свои плечи больше чем вы унесёте, но попробуйте пользуясь вашим интеллектом, творчеством и искренней душой, разумом преобразить этот мир, не создавайте ложных ценностей, человеку на самом деле много не нужно, кров хлеб и мирное небо над головой,  подумайте об этом.

----------


## kot07

А душа не попадает в нижние миры,типо наказания,или отправляют сразу на перерождение?

----------


## Человек из будущего

> А душа не попадает в нижние миры,типо наказания,или отправляют сразу на перерождение?


 В низшие миры? Душа без сознания и боли не может развиваться, соответственно если вы туда попадете вы не сможете чувствовать боль и развиваться, ошибки земной жизни можно отработать только в земном воплощении. Это как прошивка телефона, повышать можно, понижать нельзя ) Ваше сознание не может попасть на низший уровень, может только на высший. Низший уровень - как вы себе его представляете? Если вы будете деревом? Вы сможете развиваться? Или вы будете муравьём? Или кем или чем? и среди чего и как?

----------


## Aare

А с чего вы взяли, что муравьём или деревом нельзя развиваться? Муравьи и деревья, может, в свою очередь считают, что это человеком ты не сможешь развиваться.

----------


## rasty82

А некоторые люди даже эволюционируют до деревьев...

----------


## Человек из будущего

> А с чего вы взяли, что муравьём или деревом нельзя развиваться? Муравьи и деревья, может, в свою очередь считают, что это человеком ты не сможешь развиваться.


 У дерева программа вырасти, отцвести, засохнуть, дать плоды, программа не меняется, поменять её могут только другие разумные существа, имеющие влияние на работу программы дерева, генная инженерия. У муравья тоже нет развития, его развитие сводится в оберегании яиц-матки королевы и собирании пропитания ) Муравейник живет коллективным разумом, на одной единой волне, там нет воли сознанию и развитию. У примитивных видов жизни нет развития сознания, нет интеллекта, нет развития, развитие есть как биологической особи приспосабливающиеся к природе, и то, не всегда и не во всех условиях, но определенный эволюционный этап конечно есть ) А человек с чистого листа может развиваться, его сознание может меняться всю жизнь. Злодей может осознать свою вину и в конце жизни исправиться, также и порядочный человек может нарушить свои устои и принципы. Люди могут меняться кардинально противоположно и разнообразно, примитивная жизнь меняется только для выживания, для приспособления к окружающей стихии, на которую они не могут воздействовать и что-то менять )

----------


## Человек из будущего

> А некоторые люди даже эволюционируют до деревьев...


 Бывает еще эволюционируют до животных, не только до деревьев, но и до камней ))

----------


## kot07

Почему интересно во всех религиях говорится ,что душа попадает в ад,что душа пропадает?

----------


## Человек из будущего

Ада не существует. Разве на земле не ад или рай? Мы на земле сами можем построить и ад и рай. Теперь представим что вы потеряли тело, на вас больше не действуют физические законы этого мира. Нейроны не получают и не считывают информацию с физического тела и окружающей вас среды. Теперь вы попадаете в ад и вечные муки? Какой смысл в вечных муках и страданиях если вы не сможете исправить свои ошибки и свою вину? Вы не сможете больше развиваться и вынуждены вечно страдать? Разве мало нам Творец дал испытаний на земле? Чтобы по неосторожности еще париться в аду? Допустим вы случайно убили человека или по неосторожности из-за вас погибли люди, вас что теперь за это в ад сажать на вечные муки? Вы ведь не специально это сделали, и не умышленно. А если сделали это осознанно и умышленно, тогда как вам исцелить душу? Если в аду вы будете вечно мучиться?  Грех - это церковное понятие, в жизни есть законы жизни и смерти которые работают на вас, на других, против вас или других живых существ. Нарушая эти законы, вы нарушаете гармонию вселенского разума. На земле вы и должны учиться на ошибках, преодолевать трудности искать решения проблем, помогать себе и другим живым существам. Бог любит всех одинаково, Он дал жизнь всем живым существам, дал возможности к жизни. Это касается всех до единого существ. Во вселенной нет хаоса, всё управляется и работает по своим законам, каждый атом, каждая молекула подчиняются и управляются на тонком уровне, люди тоже могут иметь воздействие на этот мир. Иначе Творец не наделил бы людей разумом и интеллектом.

----------


## Человек из будущего

Душа человека может исправиться только в тех условиях, в которых и развивается во время жизни. 
За что страдают невинные дети, больные, неизлечимые? Разве Бог хотел причинить им боль?
- Нет, Бог дал нам чувства боли чтобы мы могли развиваться, боль заставляет нас меняться, адаптироваться и приспосабливаться к жизни.
Наша задача освоить медицину и окружающую нас жизнь таким образом, чтобы исправить эти генетические отклонения еще при рождении. Свести все болезни до минимума, а возможно совсем на нет.
Но ведь болезнь это не единственная проблема нашего выживания, есть еще голод и социальная жизнь. Вот над этим всем нам и нужно работать.

----------


## kot07

А следующую жизнь душа как то выбирает,умный или глупый ,как определяется какой именно человек будет в деталях и т.п?

----------


## Человек из будущего

Нет, на данном этапе душа не выбирает, это работа Бога и его божественных, скрытых для нашего понимания сил. Ум и глупость - это человеческие понятия, умение приспосабливаться и адаптироваться к информации и окружающей действительности. В деталях никто не знает, потому что это таинство, сокрытое для души и нашего мира.

----------


## Покалеченная жизнь

Не имею желания кого либо обидеть, или потеснить чье то мнение. Выскажу лишь свое, так как я из семьи врачей и немного знаю о физиологии. Нет души,нет не ада и не рай, выдумка чтобы не так пугала пустота а может просто желание верить. Смерть есть завершение всех био процессов, просто тишина и темнота, которую и не успеете осознать. Не эмоций, ничего. Печально и меланхолично это представлять да?

----------


## Человек из будущего

Я тоже кое-что знаю и кое с чем сталкивался, и поверьте мне ваши знания да и знания людей в целом очень ограничены. Я вашу точку зрения как обывателя разделяю, но у меня есть своя ) и я живу своей философией, мне она помогает. Вы бы лучше рассказали почему у вас ник такой, уже во второй ветке пытаюсь у вас узнать, но вы ни в какую, но во всех темах уже отписались )

----------


## tempo

Душа самоубийцы переселяется в домашнее животное, каторое растят на убой.

----------


## Человек из будущего

> Душа самоубийцы переселяется в домашнее животное, каторое растят на убой.


 А потом делают котлетки и кормят попов?

----------


## tempo

Бог с тобой, Человече, что тв ткое говворишь ) попЫ мясного не вкушают.

А вот те, кому жизнь не нужна, имеют в течение следующих 48-ми вполне оценить её прелесть )

----------


## Человек из будущего

> Бог с тобой, Человече, что тв ткое говворишь ) попЫ мясного не вкушают.
> 
> А вот те, кому жизнь не нужна, имеют в течение следующих 48-ми вполне оценить её прелесть )


 Бро, знаешь попы тоже любят мясное и тоже вкушают, может в пост не вкушают, а так очень даже не брезгуют))
У животных даже понятия о самоубийстве нет, ты верно говоришь.

----------


## tempo

Вот для того, чтобы карма в пОпе не взыгрывала, су и переселяемы в животных )

Кстати, как думаешь, инопланетяне содют в тарелку штатного попА, отправляясь к нам?

----------


## Человек из будущего

> Вот для того, чтобы карма в пОпе не взыгрывала, су и переселяемы в животных )
> 
> Кстати, как думаешь, инопланетяне содют в тарелку штатного попА, отправляясь к нам?


 садют роботов а попов у них нет, зачем им лишний груз возить ))

----------


## Человек из будущего

Я вообще пришел к выводу, что любые существа разумные могут состоять из чего угодно, синтетические, железные, нейро-биологические как на земле люди, в общем оперировать понятиями кто из них будет робот будет вопросом, то ли я для них буду роботом, то ли они для меня )) Идет различие в сознании и интеллекте и в других взаимозависимых и взаимодополняемых качествах. Разумная жизнь - это разум в любом его проявлении ) От низшего к высшему в постижении и недосягаемости, всё относительно ))

----------


## Покалеченная жизнь

> Я тоже кое-что знаю и кое с чем сталкивался, и поверьте мне ваши знания да и знания людей в целом очень ограничены. Я вашу точку зрения как обывателя разделяю, но у меня есть своя ) и я живу своей философией, мне она помогает. Вы бы лучше рассказали почему у вас ник такой, уже во второй ветке пытаюсь у вас узнать, но вы ни в какую, но во всех темах уже отписались )


 Ну могу ответить в личку, или когда созрею, раньше я уже создавала тут аккаунт со схожим названием. А где вы пытались узнать пока еще не видела

----------


## Покалеченная жизнь

В личку ответить не могу :Big Grin:  не уходят почему то к вам

----------


## Человек из будущего

Все ваши 3 письма дошли, чтобы вы их видели, при отправке ставьте галочку - оставлять копию отправляемого письма, эту галочку можно поставить только в расширенном режиме. ) 
Я вам ответил )

----------


## Трэвис

Никуда. Человек умирает, физиологические процессы  в мозгу заканчиваются, сознание перестаёт существовать. Всё просто

----------


## Покалеченная жизнь

Я про это и говорю. Ничего возвышенного нету.

----------


## Человек из будущего

Для кого-то нету, а для кого-то есть. Если бы все думали одинаково было бы скучно жить.

----------


## Unity

Существует ли сознание за порогом гибели органической плоти? С самого младенчества вопрос этот без конца буравит разум и терзает сердце - само обстоятельство, что мы в мир приходим полными невеждами, живём импульсивно и так и умираем: во полном беспамятстве. Именно поэтому акт самоубийства завсегда рассматривался аки Одиссея, аки шаг к познанию, аки "тест на прочность" собственного естества.
Образ и подобье Божье все мы - или попросту мясные мешки? Смерть призвана ответить на этот вопрос - посему и ныне мечтаю о медицинском опыте с остановкой сердца, линией на энцефалограмме и реанимацией. 
Чтобы знать доподлинно: Что же мы такое? Искорка от Бога, души всей Вселенной - или просто "микросхема", собранная с атомов, с воды и белков, "смысл" которой весь сводиться к питанию/спариванию/сну...

----------


## Покалеченная жизнь

Глубоко сказано, мне нравится.

----------


## Unity

Ну а мне не нравится - что исследования Смерти, увы, не ведутся на серьёзном уровне, уровне НИИ, уровне крупнейших государственных научных программ...
Складывается впечатление, что людям плевать на То, что каждого из них Ожидает - и им не занятно, что "За Поворотом", на "Ином берегу" - и мне это видится преступной халатностью, трусостью, глупостью - жить и не желать познать того, что такое Смерть - и причём скорее, и не прожигая понапрасну годы и десятилетия, того ожидая, пока "износится" плоть/"аватар" сломается "естественным образом"...
Я не понимаю - как же можно жить - окруженными величайшей Тайной - ну и не желая разгадать Её, ко Ней прикоснуться, войти во Неё - умерев и воскреснув (возможно)?
Человеку свойственна любознательность, его всегда увлекало то, что за горизонтом - и так была разведана вся планета. Ближайший космос. 
Но есть ещё Горизонт, слишком уж слабо изведанный и горизонт этот Смерть. 
Сколько уж переобщалась с медиками, студентами и матёрыми - ну и не один, даже из интересующихся постмортальным опытом, не желает принимать участие в подобном эксперименте - даже если тайно, даже без последствий, бесконтрольно, бескарно!.. 
Сколь же мы Трусливы, Люди!..
Сколь же мы боимся смерти - хотя понимаем, что настанет день, когда нас не станет и плоть сгниёт!..
Но что же с сознанием? Отчего так Боимся всё это проверить - его "автономность" (быть может)?..
Почто только "верим" или же "не верим" в тезисы о "нетленности" или же "отсутствии" души - Но Не Проверяем - на научном уровне, со всем оборудованием и под протоколом?..
С детства мне мечталось умереть в томографе - чтобы было больше информации обо остановке сердца/остановке мозга - но ещё никто не ответил "да" на все предложения начать изученье Смерти. 
Каждый трусит, боится чего-то...
Бога? Страхов, сущих в подсознании и прошитых в генах?
Мне же лишь смешно - и грустно...
Просто умирают те, кто мечтает жить - и не погибают те, кои каждый молятся о смерти, любой катастрофе и любых недугах, кои даруют свидетельство, Свидетельство обо Смерти...
Почему и жажду умереть - навсегда или же на время - чтобы узреть ад - или же кого-то "из духовных сфер" - ну и, наконец, спросить - о этой Несправедливости!..
Умереть - чтобы узреть Истину - или же ослепнуть/уснуть навсегда. Всё же это лучше, нежель жизнь во боли, горечи, беспамятстве...
Где же найти этих медиков и этих учёных - или просто трансплантологов, благодарствуя которым смерть была б не напрасной, но служила благу?

----------


## microbe

*Unity*, ну как можно исследовать смерть по твоему? Например ЭЭГ и МРТ ничего не смогут сказать о мозге в анаэробном состояние, да хотя бы ПЭТ во время онкологии толку от этого. То бишь как выявить закономерности эмпирическим путём не веря своим органам чувств? Мне кажется физикам-фундаменталистам ещё пристоит открыть что-то...

----------


## tempo

microbe, а как транслировать свет в звук? Можно, конечно, но очень грубо - у звука меньше разрешающая способность.

----------


## microbe

tempo, звук это колебания упругих волн, так что вполне возможно свет при помощи цифры преобразовывать в звук, да в любые данные, как раньше инфракрасный порт IrDA был до появление Bluetooth. У электромагнитной природе волн полно спектра для любых представлений коммуникаций. Так что преобразование из света видимого излучения или инфракрасного в звук дело тривиальное, а вот звук только ультразвук можно ещё преобразовать в видимое излучение.

----------


## tempo

microbe, преобразуй в звук своё отражение в зеркале ) придётся целую симфонию сочинить, чтобы заменить короткий взгляд.
А потом преобразуй звук в шрифт Брайля для слепых.
Я на личном опыте знаю, насколько лучше и быстрее читать глазами, а не слушать.

Так что я оставлю место для предположения, что есть нечто (пока) невоспринимаемое.

----------


## microbe

> Так что я оставлю место для предположения, что есть нечто (пока) невоспринимаемое.


 Так я об этом и говорю, ибо не всё нам пока достоверно об окружающем мире. Пока мы цепляемся относительно наших 5-ти органов чувств преодолевая различные частоты. Но а вдруг есть что-то иное, ведь Максвелл не дожил до открытие электромагнитных волн, хотя "знал" что они существуют.

----------


## tempo

microbe, так с чего ж люди Ошу-евают или веруют во Христа ) Чтоб не ждать, а двигаться, хоть и ощупью.

----------


## microbe

*tempo*, я не говорю что учение Ошо истинна, мне просто некоторые моменты понравились и всё. Я больше склонен к Кабале. Я не говорю что фанатик, но некоторые изречения в их текстах прослеживается что-то, пока не знаю.

----------


## kot07

А с-у ведь может быть просто опытом для души?

----------


## Unity

...Опытом Принятия Ответственности за свою судьбу - ну и её прекращение. 
Ну и покамест в обществе идут дебаты относительно того, - стоит ли предоставлять человеку этакое Право[?] (решать: быть или не быть), каждые 4 секунды в мире кто-то выключает собственное сердце. 
И чем только смерть таких сильно отличается от, к примеру, транспортной аварии или же инфаркта? Смерти во стихийном бедствии, во нелепой катастрофе самолёта или корабля? И в чём разница принципиальная в суициде ну и в смерти в старости, тихо и во сне? 
Счётчик тикает у всех, у всех установлен таймер ко погибели...
Так чего страшимся? Того, что, возможно, после мы исчезнем? Или некой кары от скрытых ото глаза сил? 
Думаю, различий нет. 
Кто-то погибает во спиртном угаре, кто-то ото передозировки, кто-то во землетрясении или урагане - или же в войне - или же от взрыва газа в соседней квартире...
Ну и кто-то полагает, что наличествует Сила, что Координирует смерти и рождения, всё санкционирует и всем управляет - с точностью до мига и до дня...
Только почему же нами Что-то управляет? Разве человек - лишь марионетка - во руках божеств или же инстинктов?..

----------


## OutsiderAmongTheLeader

Иная реальность.. Но с другой формой энергии для существования.

----------


## Наталья Лазарева

между мирами она, и не может никуда попасть. увы.

----------


## Пулю в бошку

Почему не исследуют смерть? Может потому, что она откроет тайны мироздания и вскроется обман человеческого населения, которого пугают адом и раем, что надо жить несмотря ни на что и быть рабом- сначала божьим а затем или параллельно государственным. Доят людей, как батарейки. Поэтому никто не копает глубоко и нас приучают. Поэтому все направления науки изолированы друг от друга, чтобы случайно кто. О не сдедал фундаментальных выводов. Религия подконтрольна, а философы не принимаются всерьез. Недалеким людям в принципе неплохо живется в искусственно созданном мире иллюзий и страстей, когда не надо думать, знай потребляй.

----------


## Человек из будущего

> А с-у ведь может быть просто опытом для души?


 Конечно, любая смерть и любая жизнь, с любым концом будет опытом. Умер ты в детстве при родах или в старости при инсульте. Знаешь в детстве если с тобой всё в порядке, когда не надо решать проблем, и не висит угрозы давления над тобой умирать никому не хочется, ну если в семье нет проблем. А чем больше живешь, тем больше познаешь и тут осознаешь всю эту бессмысленность бытия, жить ради жизни, искать свой смысл жизни, выживать физически, находить удовольствия. Но поскольку человек очень хрупкое существо, очень много усилий нужно приложить для самой жизни. И блага получаем по сути, для того чтобы подольше прожить.

----------


## старый_параноик

> После суицида лично ты попадёшь на урок русского и литературы, который будет длиться вечность. Ну или пока не выучишь орфографию и пунктуацию.


 упал с кресла...чесслово!!! :Big Grin:

----------


## старый_параноик

а если по существу вопроса, заданного автором...надеюсь, что после смерти нет вообще ничего...хотя такое трудно представить.

----------


## tempo

старый_параноик, если ничего нет, то на кой половой жить?  :Smile:  раз уж гарантий никто не даал...
а как тебе предположение, что что-то таки есть, но тоже не вечное?

----------


## старый_параноик

> а как тебе предположение, что что-то таки есть, но тоже не вечное?


 тогда это будет очередной круг "Ада"...

----------


## tempo

Неужели мироздание так устроено, что даже в случае неоднократности жизни она - лишь ад?

Что-то ты рано начал депрессировать. ещщё 42 круга впереди )

----------


## Unity

В Мире - множество теоретических изданий по сему вопросу, в коих разъясняется, что "...Ад - состояние нашего сознания (вовсе не локация в ком-то ином измерении), в коем мы, обуреваемые жаждой получить желанное, чувствуем лишь ярость, ненависть и гнев, удушье, агонию - больше и превыше этого".
Там же говорится, что "...Панацеей ото жутких сансарических иллюзий является только лишь одно: стойкое самопознание - ну и отречение от всех привязанностей - к вещам, людям, славе etc (в общем, каждому - своё)". Сие дарует гармонию ну и понимание, что объекты чувств - нами же придуманы, рождены на свет в качестве идей нашего сознания, в качестве временных его дисторсий, его искажений - ну и даже обретение желанного никогда не завершает цикл - порождения новых желаний. 
И освобождает только понимание. Пресыщение всей этой Игрой - погоней за тенью... 
*тихо закрывая ветхие талмуды, долго и задумчиво глядя на сияние янтарной настольной лампы*
Но беда в том, что, даже зная, где же расположен выход с этой карусели (колеса сансары), даже понимая всё мошенничество в сущности этой вселенской Игры, глупой и юной душе... 
Хочется Опять, Хочется Ещё - снова обмануться, "снова иглу в вену" - с ещё большей дозой - ради вяляго прихода с предсказуемым финалом... Хочется сызнова - вырванного сердца, крушенья надежд... Иного... Родного (или президентства, титулов, десятой машины, ещё одного миллиона долларов *нужное вписать*)... 
Чтобы обмануться снова, чтоб обжечься снова - хуже и ещё больнее - чтобы осознать опять истины "забытые" (или же забитые - нашим жадным к усладе умом?), дабы, наконец, опять На Время очнуться - но вместо Свободы, Тьмы и Пустоты снова начать Выбирать "неон и шум карнавала"... Земной воплощённой жизни...
42 или же 542... 
Мы же понимаем, Что нас ожидает? 
Мы же понимаем - почём продаём мы души призракам желаний?
Мы же понимаем, что нас снова "кинет" - "Магазин Фантазий"?..
Да, мы понимаем!
Но идём во земной "притон" опять...
Чёртовы буддисты - с глистами внутри - страстей и желаний... Мира и Нирваны всем разумным существам... Коротеньких юбок... Денег, больше денег... Тихой честной жизни... Власти над умами... Власти над войной... Побед и признания на самой вершине социума пирамиды... 
Каждая душа ведь знает, зачем пришла в этот Цирк... Зачем взяла свою маску, зачем подписала некогда контракт...
А после - страдаем... 
Поняв, что мы обманули - самих же себя... 
На складах Сансары ища... свои грёзы...
Свои, что внутри, что в себе...
Страшная Игра дремлющего Абсолюта. Дьявольский кошмарный Сон - высшего сознания. Его ведь итог, финал неизменный - один только Ад и разочарование.
Один круг иль сотня - спасенье в одном: "свести свой корабль со этой орбиты".
Прекратить мечтать даром Получить извне объекты желаний, "объекты любви", быстрой, потной, мимолётной... 
Объект - это Ты... Субъект - это Ты... 
Всё - в твоём сознании - жажда и вода... 
И ты понимаешь, и ты успокаиваешься. Надеваешь белые одежды, лучезарный примеряешь нимб - а после бросаешь - снова желая... Иллюзий и самообмана... Меняя Покой, меняя Нирвану - на фальшь, дым и зеркала, репящую музыку и прожектора.
И Там оказавшись, во этом Инферно, снова забиваешься в тёмные углы, локти там кусая ну и проклиная день, когда пришёл в Мир чрез распахнутую дверь чьего-то разорванного лона... 
И снова, и снова... 
Память теряя, её обретая, складывая вновь мозаику, спасаясь, снова улыбаясь Богу, снова убегая... 
В жизнь... Знанием оплачивая билет ко Незнанию - ради гонки за мечтой, образ коей - в сердце.
Тобой же придуманный... Тобой долженствующий быть реализованный - но ты ищешь Вне, что-либо Готовое... 
Так Жизни Игра и стала Сансарой... 
Так бывший Эдем обратился в озёра кипящей серы...
Так Ангелы и Дети Творца рога отрастили, когти и копыта...
Утратив сознание. Утратив рассудок. Утратив себя и Присутствие своего Творца - выбрав "взамен"...
Сны...

----------


## Phenex.New episode

> Но беда в том, что, даже зная, где же расположен выход с этой карусели (колеса сансары), даже понимая всё мошенничество в сущности этой вселенской Игры, глупой и юной душе... 
> Хочется Опять, Хочется Ещё - снова обмануться, "снова иглу в вену" - с ещё большей дозой - ради вяляго прихода с предсказуемым финалом... Хочется сызнова - вырванного сердца, крушенья надежд... Иного... Родного (или президентства, титулов, десятой машины, ещё одного миллиона долларов *нужное вписать*)... 
> Чтобы обмануться снова, чтоб обжечься снова - хуже и ещё больнее - чтобы осознать опять истины "забытые" (или же забитые - нашим жадным к усладе умом?), дабы, наконец, опять На Время очнуться - но вместо Свободы, Тьмы и Пустоты снова начать Выбирать "неон и шум карнавала"... Земной воплощённой жизни...
> Мы же понимаем, Что нас ожидает? 
> Мы же понимаем - почём продаём мы души призракам желаний?
> Мы же понимаем, что нас снова "кинет" - "Магазин Фантазий"?..
> Да, мы понимаем!
> Но идём во земной "притон" опять...


 Зачем писать о "Боге", если ты понимаешь суть этой игры?

----------


## Phenex.New episode

Мы только куклы, вертит нами рок, 
Не сомневайся в правде этих строк.
Нам даст покувыркаться  и запрячет
В ларец небытия, лишь выйдет срок.

----------


## Unity

> Зачем писать о "Боге", если ты понимаешь суть этой игры?


 Я хочу Домой - но гниль внутри меня не пускает... Когнитивный диссонанс, внутренний конфликт, духовный паралич...
Как у многих здесь. Хочу в эту "лаву", хочу, наконец, расплавиться - но тяжесть грехов якорем удерживает на этой планете. Грустинка, печалька. Само сумасшествие...

----------


## Phenex.New episode

> Я хочу Домой - но гниль внутри меня не пускает... Когнитивный диссонанс, внутренний конфликт, духовный паралич...
> Как у многих здесь. Хочу в эту "лаву", хочу, наконец, расплавиться - но тяжесть грехов якорем удерживает на этой планете. Грустинка, печалька. Само сумасшествие...


 Ну ты же понимаешь, что есть только несколько вариаций, чтобы попасть домой. И первый из них - быстрый. Самоубийство. Но так мы подписали контракт, перед высадкой в этом мире, то соответственно, за нарушение нам грозит штраф - новое воплощение в еще более жестких условиях. Наша самая главная ошибка в том, что мы соглашаемся на эти правила игры, думая, что других вариантов нет. Но они есть. Вас становится много. И вы понимаете, что все, что происходит в этом мире, не может называться правильным. Продолжайте жить, не идите на их поводу, ибо продолжите свое существование в этом безумии еще многие сотни тысяч лет. Завершите то, что начали и соберитесь ДОМА, чтобы обговорить план действий.

----------


## Phenex.New episode

Я не могу назвать себя добрым и милосердным человеком, я не являюсь такой. И мне не жалко тех, кто здесь "ведет обратный отсчет". Мне абсолютно безразлична их судьба и нет ни малейшего желания помочь. Может быть, это жестоко, но это правда. Но есть другая категория людей, которые мыслят иначе, и совсем не похожи на то роботизированное общество, коих большинство. Я бы хотела сохранить именно их, а остальных можно разобрать на запчасти, ну, или они сами это сделают, поняв свою несостоятельность.

----------


## старый_параноик

> Я не могу назвать себя добрым и милосердным человеком, я не являюсь такой. И мне не жалко тех, кто здесь "ведет обратный отсчет". Мне абсолютно безразлична их судьба и нет ни малейшего желания помочь. Может быть, это жестоко, но это правда. Но есть другая категория людей, которые мыслят иначе, и совсем не похожи на то роботизированное общество, коих большинство. Я бы хотела сохранить именно их, а остальных можно разобрать на запчасти, ну, или они сами это сделают, поняв свою несостоятельность.


 Почему вы считаете, что тем, кто здесь по вашему выражению "ведёт обратный отсчёт", нужна ваша или чья либо другая помощь? И чем лично вы могли бы помочь, если бы захотели? Ничем...или культивируете в себе Бога?
А вам не приходило в голову, что эти люди приходят сюда лишь с одной целью - выговориться перед смертью...излить из себя то, что накопилось за долгие годы говнобытия?
Ведь нельзя о своём скором уходе поговорить с мамой например или с отцом...да даже с женой! А здесь...с незнакомыми людьми...спрятавшись за пиксели...что может быть проще?

----------


## Unity

> Ну ты же понимаешь, что есть только несколько вариаций, чтобы попасть домой. И первый из них - быстрый. Самоубийство. Но так мы подписали контракт, перед высадкой в этом мире, то соответственно, за нарушение нам грозит штраф - новое воплощение в еще более жестких условиях. Наша самая главная ошибка в том, что мы соглашаемся на эти правила игры, думая, что других вариантов нет. Но они есть. Вас становится много. И вы понимаете, что все, что происходит в этом мире, не может называться правильным. Продолжайте жить, не идите на их поводу, ибо продолжите свое существование в этом безумии еще многие сотни тысяч лет. Завершите то, что начали и соберитесь ДОМА, чтобы обговорить план действий.


 Оп-паньки...)
Тоже клиническая смерть?

----------


## Unity

> Я не могу назвать себя добрым и милосердным человеком, я не являюсь такой. И мне не жалко тех, кто здесь "ведет обратный отсчет". Мне абсолютно безразлична их судьба и нет ни малейшего желания помочь. Может быть, это жестоко, но это правда. Но есть другая категория людей, которые мыслят иначе, и совсем не похожи на то роботизированное общество, коих большинство. Я бы хотела сохранить именно их, а остальных можно разобрать на запчасти, ну, или они сами это сделают, поняв свою несостоятельность.


 Согласно моей информации - даже таковые, при желании, могут стать Людьми - если постараются. Разве таковым не стоит оказывать любое содействие, если они образумятся?..

----------


## старый_параноик

> Согласно моей информации - даже таковые, при желании, могут стать Людьми - если постараются. Разве таковым не стоит оказывать любое содействие, если они образумятся?..


 мне, порой, бывает очень мерзко от того, что я принадлежу к человечьему племени...так о каких вы *людях* говорили?

----------


## Unity

О сознательных, пробуждённых - вроде Гаутамы Будды. Иисуса. Магомета. Лао-Зцы - и тому подобных - безо громких титулов мировых пророков. Говорю о простых хороших людях, тихих, безымянных, почти неприметных - на плечах которых держится вся эта цивилизация. 
Если они вдруг расклеиваются - долгом почитаю попытаться удержать их. От вреда себе - и Системе в целом - что одно и то же, ведь все мы - едины.

----------


## старый_параноик

> О сознательных, пробуждённых - вроде Гаутамы Будды. Иисуса. Магомета. Лао-Зцы - и тому подобных - безо громких титулов мировых пророков. Говорю о простых хороших людях, тихих, безымянных, почти неприметных - на плечах которых держится вся эта цивилизация. 
> Если они вдруг расклеиваются - долгом почитаю попытаться удержать их. От вреда себе - и Системе в целом - что одно и то же, ведь все мы - едины.


 *систему* создали единицы...те же ваши *пророки* и загнали в рамки этой системы миллионы...и смерть отдельных особей этой помойки под названием *социум* никак не скажется на функционировании, как вы выражаетесь, *карусели* в целом.
к чему тогда все эти ваши попытки?..

----------


## microbe

Может быть предрасположенность ? Иль Каббала может быть что-то ведает? Я не сторонник предрасположенности но с другой стороны откуда ведать незыблемое.

----------


## Phenex.New episode

> Почему вы считаете, что тем, кто здесь по вашему выражению "ведёт обратный отсчёт", нужна ваша или чья либо другая помощь? И чем лично вы могли бы помочь, если бы захотели? Ничем...или культивируете в себе Бога?
> А вам не приходило в голову, что эти люди приходят сюда лишь с одной целью - выговориться перед смертью...излить из себя то, что накопилось за долгие годы говнобытия?
> Ведь нельзя о своём скором уходе поговорить с мамой например или с отцом...да даже с женой! А здесь...с незнакомыми людьми...спрятавшись за пиксели...что может быть проще?


 Ок, а "выговариваются" с какой целью? Могли бы молча откинуться, никого не ставя в известность. И со словами: "мужик сказал – мужик сделал" отойти в мир иной. Но чаще всего происходит наоборот: потенциальный суицидник, как герой голливудского боевика, держит палец на спусковом крючке и произносит длинный монолог, занудно объясняя, почему он решил свести счеты с жизнью. В результате зрители, долго его слушая, начинают сомневаться в том, что он вообще собирался стрелять. А если не собирался, то что хотел то?

----------


## tempo

Фенекс, когда выбор вариантов ооочень сужается, ствол у виска занимает существенную часть"пространства выбора". Но не всё оное. К тому ж ствол у виска несколько непривычен и неуютен. Потому и монологи.

----------


## Unity

> *систему* создали единицы...те же ваши *пророки* и загнали в рамки этой системы миллионы...и смерть отдельных особей этой помойки под названием *социум* никак не скажется на функционировании, как вы выражаетесь, *карусели* в целом.
> к чему тогда все эти ваши попытки?..


 Под "системой" подразумевалась сама биосфера, в кою все заключены словно бы в аквариум. 
"Иисус - не был христианином; Гаутама - не был буддистом" etc. Все особо развитые особи, что своё опередили время, учили, имхо, только одному. Любви. Человечности. Постижению единства всего существующего... В самой этой троице - сущность любой проповеди с времён Вавилона и начала письменной истории. 
То, что сами люди позже Извращают всё - кто тому виной? Может быть, пророки? Или же те души, кои продали себя, кои себя изуродовали? Иисус ли завещал суды Инквизиции? Будда ли учил войне? Заратуштра, Рама-Кришна, Лао-Цзы - они ли учили нас ненависти, зависти и злу, всем смертным грехам - или вся эта Смола - нами же рождается, нами выбирается?..
Каждая душа (или просто особь, бренная, никчёмная, сотканная с одной лишь материи) - это просто клетка в организме Бога. Если Океан Он - то любой и любая с нас - это попросту волна на Его поверхности. Все мы - части Целого. Смерть любого - утрата для "общей картинки"... 
Каждый - почти каждый человек - зарыл свой талант под землю. Ну а что бы было со планетой, если бы... каждый смог реализоваться? 
Была бы Утопия...
Но ведь легче (во угоду собственному эго) выбрать сдачу и капитуляцию... Самоликвидацию - свою лепту не внося в общую сокровищницу этого Существования. Этим - обедняем Мир, его словно обворовываем - потакая своей деградации, всему слабому и тёмному внутри...
*поклон*
Все мои "попытки" - это просто глупость. Пустая трата времени. 
Вы правы. Вы уже выбрали свой путь.

----------


## Phenex.New episode

> Фенекс, когда выбор вариантов ооочень сужается, ствол у виска занимает существенную часть"пространства выбора". Но не всё оное. К тому ж ствол у виска несколько непривычен и неуютен. Потому и монологи.


 Это был не вопрос, а логическая цепочка, которую я не закончила, решив, что все и так предельно ясно. Тот, кто хочет уйти — уходит, тот, кто хочет, чтобы его остановили — начинает говорить. И дальше вопрос лишь в том, насколько убедителен будет его антагонист.

----------


## tempo

Фенекс, деление на красное и чёрное ) недостаточно.
Я вот однозначно не хочу, чтобы меня кто-то останавливал илии, тем более, подталкивал.

----------


## Phenex.New episode

> Фенекс, деление на красное и чёрное ) недостаточно.
> Я вот однозначно не хочу, чтобы меня кто-то останавливал илии, тем более, подталкивал.


 Да нет в моих словах никакого деления. Ни на красное, ни на белое, ни на черное. Ты пишешь, что не хочешь, чтобы тебя останавливали, или подталкивали. А что ты хочешь? Ты сам себе ответь на этот вопрос.

----------


## tempo

Фенекс, спасибо за указание  - что мне делать. Часто женщины под 50 грешат именно этим ) поскольку грешить иным образом становится уже физиологически сложно ))

На этот вопрос у меня довольно давно уже есть ответ - "лучше умереть стоя, чем на коленях" )
с/у, я считаю, это сдача.

----------


## Phenex.New episode

> Фенекс, спасибо за указание  - что мне делать. Часто женщины под 50 грешат именно этим ) поскольку грешить иным образом становится уже физиологически сложно ))


 Сложно указывать человеку, который так хорошо разбирается в физиологии женщин под 50. Против такого опыта не попрешь) 




> На этот вопрос у меня довольно давно уже есть ответ - "лучше умереть стоя, чем на коленях" )
> с/у, я считаю, это сдача.


 Красиво сказано) Да ты просто герой)

----------


## Phenex.New episode

tempo, а если серьезно, то указывать кому-либо здесь не входит в мои планы, я не гожусь на эту роль. Просто были подозрения, что ты глубже.

----------


## tempo

Разбираться с физиологией 50-летних женщин бог миловал.
Но вот наставляющих на путь истинный среди них немало. Особенно активно они пытаются приобщать ко токаобретённому господу, прямо как херр Боголюбофф-младший )
Хвала аллаху, ты господа хоть не беспокоишь.

Ну а если без херОв, то неправильно 1) делить всё на чёрное и белое 2) диктовать модели поведения, имея свою собственную в таком поломатом виде.

----------


## путник

Да тут срачик нарисовался!!! Я буду учавствовать. :Mad:

----------


## Phenex.New episode

> Разбираться с физиологией 50-летних женщин бог миловал.


 Ага, ну или их миловал от твоих "разборок")



> Особенно активно они пытаются приобщать ко токаобретённому господу, прямо как херр Боголюбофф-младший )


 А, вот оно что) Ну он то тебя не беспокоит как будто, только ты забыть никак не можешь. Просто "тихонько отошел в сторону". Ничего не напоминает?



> Хвала аллаху, ты господа хоть не беспокоишь.


 Да, здесь ты прав, действительно не беспокою. Это твоя игрушка для мастурбаций)



> Ну а если без херОв, то неправильно 1) делить всё на чёрное и белое 2) диктовать модели поведения, имея свою собственную в таком поломатом виде.


 У тебя проблемы с восприятием информации? Я задала только один вопрос, ответ на который меня не интересовал. Избавь меня от своей рефлексии.

----------


## Phenex.New episode

> черканул я тут тебе намедни пару строк - дак плаксивая тряпка удалил зачем-то.
> Он посчитал что *самка* - это оскорбление для тебя
> По мне дак для тебя с таким завышенным *ЧСВ* - обозначение самка будет только комплиментом.


 Фантастические твари и где они обитают. Оказалось, в бродячих цирках. Спасибо, что просветил. Да не переживай, видела я твои пару строк, которые ты черканул. Странно только, зачем тебе ответ человека, который (как ты считаешь) пишет никчемные посты? А поговорить ты явно хочешь, раз повторно написал. Только с чего бы это? Вчера, проснувшись, вдруг обнаружил у себя лишнюю пару железных яиц? Это вряд ли. Тебе показалось, что мое ЧСВ завышенное?) Отнюдь. Просто когда я вижу подобную х*йню, что ты навоял намедни, то это уже не вызывает раздражения. Я смотрю на это с тоской, как отец алкоголик смотрит на своих маленьких дебилов, которых непонятно зачем настрогал. А теперь они еще и пытаются общаться с другими.

----------


## Человек из будущего

> Я хочу Домой - но гниль внутри меня не пускает... Когнитивный диссонанс, внутренний конфликт, духовный паралич...
> Как у многих здесь. Хочу в эту "лаву", хочу, наконец, расплавиться - но тяжесть грехов якорем удерживает на этой планете. Грустинка, печалька. Само сумасшествие...


 А что за тяжесть грехов? Можете кратко о своих грехах рассказать? Как на исповеди (шутка), ну а вдруг.

----------


## Unity

> А что за тяжесть грехов? Можете кратко о своих грехах рассказать? Как на исповеди (шутка), ну а вдруг.


 Ну, большую часть жизни кое-кто существовал словно Паразит на теле Этой Земли: просто потреблял ресурсы, Миру не давая Ничего взамен — ну и это длилось Годы, детства, пубертата, молодости. 
Во самый критический момент, поддавшись простому соблазну, безо лишних размышлений ну и угрызений совести, тотчас предал аз свою же Семью, ране самолично созданную — равно до того как — обрёк на чудовищную старость ну и смерть в полном одиночестве того человека, коий воспитал и вскормил меня, будучи ко мне столь необъяснимо и иррационально добрым — даже несмотря на явные мои пороки развития (плоти и души). Ну и это только лишь начало… 
Теперь предстоит мне исправить всё Это, просто попытаться. И не потому, что аз «опасаюсь» кармы, ада, воздаяния, о, нет: счета лишь мои ну и мне уплачивать доведётся их. 
Просто хочу Мир оставить хоть немножко лучшим, нежели однажды я его «нашёл» — будучи чудовищем с весьма ограниченным сознанием, с низменным умом, одержимым эго, подавно пленённым страстью. 
Но была «алхимия», дикий самородный камень с трудом шлифовался — и заплывшие бельмами глаза, наконец, прозрели — ну хоть в кой-то степени — и узрело ужас естество моё — пред делами рук своих… 
Теперь хочу всё «исправить». Мне ужасно совестно — перед той Системой, коя создала меня, выпустила из конвейера… 
Была я чудовищем, и им остаюсь, — но только теперь новое программное обеспечение мои направляет руки, думы и уста. 
Жажда Компенсировать — урон, нанесённый ранее своими поступками. 
* Моя жажда СУ — это просто Страх перед продолжением жизненной Игры. Просто эгоизм, его кульминация, жалкая фиксация на галлюцинаторной «боли» тени своего ума. 
Но теперь мне страшно иного явления. Превратиться в тех, кои шагают по улицам — человека из толпы. На Себе зацикленного, Себе только служащего. Аз — квант или часть мировой Системы — ну и у неё множество проблем. Хочу помочь как-то разрешить их и жизнь посвятить сему, бросить её на алтарь развития человеческого общества. В этом больше Смысла, нежель умереть, мучимым снами и химерами, нераспознанной активностью собственного ego.

----------


## microbe

Мне кажется есть душа. Тут главное в чём проблема, трансгумманисты думают что в будущем через 40-80 лет учёные смогут наше органическое сознание загружать в цифровой носитель - компьютер для реализации цифрового бессмертия. Но тут возникает проблема, если создать несколько рецепиентов(приёмников) для одного сознания, то можете сказать где будете лично Вы как субъект? Представьте будет Ваших копий много и Вы можете сказать где Вы будете лично как субъект который продолжает жить? Это касается и телепортов которые показывают в фантастических фильмах, перед телепортом Ваше тело уничтожается, а посылается только схема атомов Вашего организма в пункт назначения, а там воссоздаётся из схемы атомов Вашего организма. Тут есть проблема, если перед отправкой Ваше тело не было уничтожено - Вы думаете переместилась в новое место? Так что Роджер Пенроуз прав, на счёт квантовой природе нашего сознания, ибо органическая химия нашего мозга не есть истина в последней инстанции.

----------


## microbe

Конечно многие могут поспорить, но они думают что жизнь это просто органическая химия со вкусом физике, но они забывают что так называемые законы физики открыли люди, а не природа или Бог бытия!  Не подумайте что наше сознание возникает как аксиома, а бытие многое определяет, ибо не было маугли и синдрома Каспара-Хаузера. С другой стороны коллективизация между подобными и коммуникация сразу образует сознание.

----------


## Phenex.New episode

> Мне кажется есть душа.


 Дух, не душа). По-другому - энергия. Энергетический сгусток, обладающий разумом, памятью, имеющий возможность трансформироваться в любую форму. Может передвигаться со скоростью света в любые точки вселенной. Может сам создавать миры и уничтожать их. Так же, как ребенок зачеркивает рисунок, которым недоволен. Почувствуйте свою силу. Но только для того, чтобы созидать).

----------


## Phenex.New episode

И еще. Дух можно уничтожить, несмотря на его "вечность". "Бог" не поможет, не впечатляйтесь. Он тоже не вечен. Смотрите глубже.

----------


## Unity

> Мне кажется есть душа. Тут главное в чём проблема, трансгумманисты думают что в будущем через 40-80 лет учёные смогут наше органическое сознание загружать в цифровой носитель - компьютер для реализации цифрового бессмертия. Но тут возникает проблема, если создать несколько рецепиентов(приёмников) для одного сознания, то можете сказать где будете лично Вы как субъект? Представьте будет Ваших копий много и Вы можете сказать где Вы будете лично как субъект который продолжает жить? Это касается и телепортов которые показывают в фантастических фильмах, перед телепортом Ваше тело уничтожается, а посылается только схема атомов Вашего организма в пункт назначения, а там воссоздаётся из схемы атомов Вашего организма. Тут есть проблема, если перед отправкой Ваше тело не было уничтожено - Вы думаете переместилась в новое место?


 Мечты футурологов покамест тщетны. 
Наука пока неспособна понять даже толком, что же есть То Самое тонкое и неуловимое, кое мы обозначаем морфемой "сознание"?
Побочный эффект деятельности вычислительной машины головного мозга?
Мистический "дух" и "дыханье Бога", загнанное в глину на некое время? 
Имхо, несомненно то, что каждый из нас - устройство, "Голем", созданный этим Мирозданием - во имя реализации Своих проектов и Своих мечтаний.
Се наша Работа. Воплощать Идеи и реализовывать замыслы... чего-то, кое выше нас; кое загружает в нас драйвера мечтаний... 
Кое нас использует, лишая свободы... 
Накладывая ограничения, маня удовольствием, надевая на нас узду...

----------


## tempo

Unity, как раз вчера интересовался этой темой. Что нейронов много, ~160.000.000.000, читал и раньше, но вот что на каждом от 100.000 до 1.000.000 синапсов, не знал.
Думал, значительно меньше. И в среднем 5-6 синапсов на каждом нейроне каждый день меняют подключение.
Сложный комп выходит, однако )

----------


## Unity

Очень, очень-очень сложный!
Но по своей сути он - всё-таки Машина - с конечным уровнем конструктивной сложности - и конечным числом "степеней свободы" собственного поведения. 
Мы и есть Это...
Искусственный интеллект, робот, самолично себя программирующий...
Изумительное Божье Творение...
Просто фантастическое. 
Только очень слабое душой и умом, часто так ломающееся, прыгающее с крыши, режущее вены...

----------


## microbe

Я раньше думал также что машина, в прочем человечество постоянно наделяли разум текущим развитием, раньше было механика, сейчас электромеханика, а потом будет квантовая физика и т.д. Тут проблема в ассоциативности нашего мозга, который всё пытается экстраполировать на свой частный случай. Так придерживаемся Нильса Бора, что за одной истинной, следует другая!

----------


## Unity

Думать, что мы "боги"; думать, что мы лишь "машины" - значит равно заблуждаться. Всяческие думы - всего лишь попытки "отразить" реальность посредством набора лингвистических символов - с неизбежным упрощением ну и искажением исходной картинки. 
Истина же в том, Истина безмолвная и неисповедимая, заключается во том...
...
Что мы сознание. Источник реальности, конструктор реальности. 
Те, кто выбирает её сущность и обличье. 
Это и есть Истина - окончательная и фундаментальная. 
Мы - "всевидящее око", сенсор, само восприятие. Камера, снимающая собственные внутренности - форму и обличье коих сама создаёт... 
И мы управляем Этим. Боги или же машины. 
Истина: экран нашего сознания, этот вечный "фон", нулевая отметка. Всё же, что приходит ну и исчезает, имеет начало/имеет конец - лишь наши иллюзии, призрачные лишь "заставки"; кино, коим себя развлекаем, коротая Вечность...
Уяснив сие - боле не пытаешься "загонять в слова" сложные переживания.
Лишь безмолвно Знаешь, что лишь Ты - их автор. Исток и венец. 
Мы сами себя терзаем, сами себя исцеляем, сами же с собой экспериментируем...
Строим мир свой изо своей веры и своих фантазий...
Роботы или демиурги снов...
Мы и есть Реальность...
Так что, будьте осторожны - с творческим своим самовыражением.
Боль так легко созидать...

----------


## microbe

Первый кто попытался сравнить нервную систему с вычислительным устройством это Норберт Винер. По сути всё что сейчас создано человечеством, это благодаря всё математике. Царица всех наук!

----------


## Unity

Полностью поддерживаю!..
Каждый сущий атом во нашей плоти, каждый сущий "квант" нашего сознания - строго подчинён нерушимому и фундаментальному Закону.
Все наши дальнейшие действия возможны только на его основе, все наши движения ну и трансформации - тела и ума.
Беда только в том, что научившись шевелить своими конечностями, Человек _не_ учиться управлять умом и сознанием.
Так становится возможной Боль, депрессия, саморазрушение.
Из-за выхода из строя главных наших компонентов, именно, внимания.
Машина, в код программ автопилота коей заложен лишь Хаос - будет завсегда страдать и сбиваться с курса каждый сущий миг своего существования...

----------


## microbe

Знаешь что такое каша в голове? Это самобичевание в этом бытие! Когда вопрос выживания стоит на первом месте, то забываешь об остальном.

----------


## Unity

Каша в голове - это _Стандартное_ состояние сознания каждого из нас - что и порождает вечные депрессии, самобичевание, саморазрушение ну и вечный Голод по коим-то сладостным эмоциям...
Ну а выживание без Эволюции - просто трата времени; путь, ведущий в никуда, тупик...

----------


## microbe

Фигню сморозил как всегда...

----------


## Человек из будущего

> Знаешь что такое каша в голове? Это самобичевание в этом бытие! Когда вопрос выживания стоит на первом месте, то забываешь об остальном.


 У меня тоже каша в голове, овсяная ) Самобичевание от безысходности, бомжи живут плохо, они выживают, но они не занимаются самобичеванием.

----------


## microbe

Как бы не старалась атеисты что души нет, но она есть! Представьте себе пустоту где даже Больцмановский мозг не возможен. И теперь откуда мог взяться разум и вся Вселенная? Что такое взрыв мозга, это то что не поддаётся нашей логике - как и край Вселенной. Мы родились в этом мире, отсюда следует что наш разум производный от Вселенной, но вдруг это происходит не единожды, а циклично? Можете точно сказать что Вселенная статична, а динамическая?

----------


## Unity

Душа - просто Слово. 
Ну а что в действительности есть - это Океан вечного Сознания, дивный и непостижимый, созерцающий (или же, скорее, созидающий) реальность глазами каждого из нас, "вымышленных персонажей", верующих в свою самобытность, во свою "отдельность" от единого древа бытия. 
Это пустота - и наша материя - просто "пена" на её "поверхности".
И слабый наш разум - инструмент для творчества, дабы украшать, дабы улучшать, дабы развивать вымышленный "Мир", творя внутри собственной души образы, визуализации - того, что, возможно, может быть воплощено в материи. Разум - это мастерская. Слова - символы вещей. Мысли - лишь иллюзии, рукотворные галлюцинации, кои сами творим, в кои сами верим, от коих страдаем, от коих сбегаем - на донышко бутылки... В горячую ванну с лезвием... В аптеку за таблетками для своей эвтаназии...
Вы и есть - частичка Вселенной. Её воплощение. Её "аватар". 
Только упиваться вусмерть - далеко не лучшее, как можно использовать свой Потенциал...

----------


## microbe

Если души нет, то наше сознание будет постоянно спонтанно проявляться в этом или в другом мире. Мы ведь не помним что было до рождения, отсюда следует что будет многократно такое иль будет вообще нечто фантастическое.

----------


## microbe

Вообще пофиг что и как будет, ибо балдой сейчас но не на уровне хлама.

----------

